# Pics of my interior



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Check out the link and let me know what you think...good or bad...everyone has their own thoughts.
Will have more pics of the car once I get it scrubbed from the snow.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/9double8


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice Car,

I like how you did opposite of what everyone else did with the painting of your interior. Looks NICE.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks. I didn't want to go overboard on the paint. The little that I did came out nice. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

How much hp did you get w/ Scooby?

Nice interior...I like the white on red


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

zeno said:


> *How much hp did you get w/ Scooby?
> 
> Scooby gives me an extra 15hp. Gotta have a co-pilot.*


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/9double8 

Some pics of the car now are on there.


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

where did you get your reverse el's


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

your interior lookds really good nice touch!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yo I really like--simple but effective...UKNOW


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Freakin' Rican said:


> *where did you get your reverse el's *


Got them from E-bay...only used the speedo and tach
I have normal EL's and kept them for the temp and fuel
so its 1/2 reverse and 1/2 el's...something different


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey to paint the bezel, do you have to take out the cluster?? Did you sand the peices down? what grade? and did you use clearcoat?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Hey to paint the bezel, do you have to take out the cluster?? Did you sand the peices down? what grade? and did you use clearcoat?


Take it out. Sand, sand, and sand....you need it as smooth as possible for the best finish. I used vinyl paint that I picked up at a local auto parts store. Lots of thin coats and sanding in between. Finished w/ 2 layers of clearcoat. I used 220 at the beginning to get rid of all the fake leather texture, 800 on the paint, and 1000 on the clearcoat. It's really easy to do, it just takes a long time and a lot of patience.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

hey dude, how did you do your tailights. theres a lot of myths going around about how people do them the most effectively but yours look super sick.if you'd pm me with instructions that would be hella tight. thanks later


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *hey dude, how did you do your tailights. theres a lot of myths going around about how people do them the most effectively but yours look super sick.if you'd pm me with instructions that would be hella tight. thanks later *


Nismo...check your pm


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

zeno said:


> *Take it out. Sand, sand, and sand....you need it as smooth as possible for the best finish. I used vinyl paint that I picked up at a local auto parts store. Lots of thin coats and sanding in between. Finished w/ 2 layers of clearcoat. I used 220 at the beginning to get rid of all the fake leather texture, 800 on the paint, and 1000 on the clearcoat. It's really easy to do, it just takes a long time and a lot of patience. *


Like Zeno said...lots of sanding and lots of paint and clearcoat...thin layers


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

great, thanks for the details. I picked up some paint today. 9double8 I was wondering about the bezel that goes over the cluster(speedometer) the part you painted underneath the clear glass sheild, can you remove this without taking out the whole cluster? If so was it a pain?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

no you don't need to take the whole cluster out. when you remove the shield around the cluster (the big black plastic thing) you will see 2 phillip head screws on the lower left and lower right..unscrew those 2. The hold the bezel and the cluster together. you might have to wiggle and giggle to get it off. i have had mine off so many times it is easy but sometimes sticks.
then once you have that off you need to seperate the plastic sheild from the bezel. this can be tricky. i did put a small crack in mine. you will see 5 or 6 tabs. push those down and out. you will see what i am talking about when you get it off. that will seperate the 2...then sand and paint away..hope this helps


----------



## Frank (Oct 22, 2002)

Car looks sweet just wondered where you got your halo lights and of course how much??


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Frank--Got them from Ebay for I think $125 or $135..it's the best deal I have found.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Awesome, thanks for that reply. I picked up some anonized deep blue spray paint, so it should be interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> I picked up some anonized deep blue spray paint


Let me know how it turns out. I thought about picking up some red anonized paint but wasn't sure how 'anonized' it would come out to be.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i would like to see what that looks like too...post pics when you are done.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

before I do this I should ask, did you prime it at all? The anonized paint came with a base coat that is supposed to go on things that are not metal. I dunno if this would be considered primer or what.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i used gray primer on all my pieces...gives the paint
something to stick to..and it came out good


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

looks good..........i like the tweak with the gauges (1/2 and 1/2)...........


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks altimate..i wanted the aftermarket gauges but still try to have something different..


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Just got my 18" Motegi MR15's in. Just waiting on the tires then bada bing I will install the rest of my suspension. DZ coilovers (yeah I know DZ) KYB AGX B13 struts in front and KYB AGX in the rear..mounted on Nitto 450 215-35-18..this is my Xmas present from me...to me!!!!!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

check out the link at car domain--the tires/rims are on finally...
the MR15's with Pirelli P7000 215/35/18...the suspension should
be on soon...i think i am going to wait for the GC coilovers and scrap the DZ that I have now...i already have the AGX B13 front and the B14 rears in my trunk....yippie!!!!


----------

